# Moving to Spain



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi

Me, my Husband and 2 year old son are looking to relocate to Spain, but not really sure where would be best for our needs, I am looking for somewhere on the Coast that has an all year round steady tourist trade as I am looking at opening a gift shop, I would also like somewhere with a comfortable Expat Community and obviously somewhere suitable to bring up a child, I understand that Spain is suffering with The Tourist Industry at the moment, and I know my requirements are probably quite nieve but if anyone has any advise it would be gratefully received 

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rachal1084 said:


> Hi
> 
> Me, my Husband and 2 year old son are looking to relocate to Spain, but not really sure where would be best for our needs, I am looking for somewhere on the Coast that has an all year round steady tourist trade as I am looking at opening a gift shop, I would also like somewhere with a comfortable Expat Community and obviously somewhere suitable to bring up a child, I understand that Spain is suffering with The Tourist Industry at the moment, and I know my requirements are probably quite nieve but if anyone has any advise it would be gratefully received
> 
> Thank you


:welcome:

where I live would be perfect Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia

about half the population is non-Spanish - not all Brits though - & it manages to feel very international although you can't forget that you're in Spain

we get lots of tourists in the summer, yet it's still a busy enough town in the winter - with enough families here to keep 4 or 5 state primary schools & 2 secondary schools busy - not to mention a couple of International schools either in this town or nearby

all that aside..... if you're going to be relying on the income - this might not be the best time to start up - make sure you have enough capital to keep you going for at least a year (preferably 2) after you've spent out on the business start-up costs


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi

Thank you so much for your very helpful reply, I will have a good look into the area, it sounds great.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

For year round tourism and large ex pat community, the larger of the sunny Canary Isles.


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for your replay, I will have a look at your suggestion, thank you


----------



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

Benidorm without a shadow of a doubt, there is no other resort that comes close to it with wall to wall tourists all year round. When we first came to Spain our first venture was a huge souvenir shop in Mallorca that sold everything from umberellas to sex toys!! It just about made us a living but the hours we worked were horrendous, not closing untill 2 in the morning in high seaon. I wish you all the very best in your new venture and hope you can find something suitable.


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for your reply to my post, funny you should say Benidorm I did live there, the mistake I made was I was young and spent a lot of time hanging around the strip, where as you can imagine probably didn't meet the best types of people which when researching areas that probably clouded my judgement slightly, if Benidorm is an option I would maybe look at living in Altea and opening the shop in Benidorm. Thanks for your reply


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have other income or a lot of savings? Benidorm and Spain for that matter are full of gift shops aimed at the tourists.


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Do you have other income or a lot of savings? Benidorm and Spain for that matter are full of gift shops aimed at the tourists.



I have savings, enough to start us out, I understand that Tourist areas in Spain are full of Chinese gift shops, my gift shop has a unique product aimed at children, the product sells itself so am am not to concerned about the product more about the area as I need an all year round tourist trade,.

Benidorm is a good choice as I would live in Altea and have the shop in Benidorm 

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rachal1084 said:


> I have savings, enough to start us out, I understand that Tourist areas in Spain are full of Chinese gift shops, my gift shop has a unique product aimed at children, the product sells itself so am am not to concerned about the product more about the area as I need an all year round tourist trade,.
> 
> Benidorm is a good choice as I would live in Altea and have the shop in Benidorm
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post


Spain in general is FULL of Chinese shops, but I wouldn't call them gift shops. They are like pound shops in England and are not - usually - geared to tourists.
Without knowing your product I would think your competition would be in souvenir shops of which there are masses, or toy shops, of which there are few because toys tend to be bought in supermarkets/ hypermarkets and El Corte Inglés.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Rachel, it is likely that I have already answered your question on another forum. You have a product that sells itself. How often have I heard this from others? Nothing sells itself when you boil everything down. You need display, marketing, sales, product, location, customers etc. Remember in Spain the children are brought out around midnight to visit playgrounds (it's cooler then, sorry for stating the obvious). 

Let's say that you have this magic product. You will need to put in that extra effort in keeping your outlet open until at least 1.30am each day. Before, I start into Spain's unemployment situation and the general recession throughout Europe and even your financial back up in the case of a retreat you are into major difficulties.

I've seen kids shops, kids jewellery shops, ice-cream outlets, play groups, activity centres etc etc. Read my lips:- Nothing sells itself especially in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Rachel, it is likely that I have already answered your question on another forum. You have a product that sells itself. How often have I heard this from others? Nothing sells itself when you boil everything down. You need display, marketing, sales, product, location, customers etc. Remember in Spain the children are brought out around midnight to visit playgrounds (it's cooler then, sorry for stating the obvious).
> 
> Let's say that you have this magic product. You will need to put in that extra effort in keeping your outlet open until at least 1.30am each day. Before, I start into Spain's unemployment situation and the general recession throughout Europe and even your financial back up in the case of a retreat you are into major difficulties.
> 
> I've seen kids shops, kids jewellery shops, ice-cream outlets, play groups, activity centres etc etc. Read my lips:- Nothing sells itself especially in Spain.


I'm not so sure about things in this post, but the bit I've highlighted is certainly true.
You may have a good product that fills or creates a need, but it still needs to be sold by display, demonstration, marketing, etc


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

It could be said that this is exactly the right time to invest in a business in Spain - so long as you drive a hard bargain with the shop leasers, and choose your location well. Remember that Spain receives 57 million tourists each year - and this year is shaping out to be a good one.
As for the general economy there are various signs that things are improving - better company results, falls in unemployment (let's hope that continues), a vibrant export sector and various car companies investing in Spain. Even the WSJ has noticed things are on the turn - and reports the optimistic signs from UBS The Turning of the Spanish Tide? - MoneyBeat - WSJ
I do have a question for the OP. Do you produce the product yourself, or do you use a supplier? If you are a success, what's to stop a beggar-my-neighbour getting the same product and undercutting you until you fold? (I've seen this happen in the UK a lot and I'm sure it happens in Spain).
If you do produce it youself, would you be interested in selling on to other businesses in Spain? I ask because I may be interested.


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spain in general is FULL of Chinese shops, but I wouldn't call them gift shops. They are like pound shops in England and are not - usually - geared to tourists.
> Without knowing your product I would think your competition would be in souvenir shops of which there are masses, or toy shops, of which there are few because toys tend to be bought in supermarkets/ hypermarkets and El Corte Inglés.



Hi

I agree the Chinese shops won't be competition as my product attracts a totally different clientele, my products are personalised children's CD', DVD's, Alarm Cocks, Teddies etc... The thing is I have had quite a lot of negative comments on other forums but I am very confident in my product, it is unique to Spain I know this, and it's very successful in the UK, and after all it is british that mainly visit these tourist spots, although I do have Spanish names as well as other places, all I need is to find the ought area for us, which seems so difficult z

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rachal1084 said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree the Chinese shops won't be competition as my product attracts a totally different clientele, my products are personalised children's CD', DVD's, Alarm Cocks, Teddies etc... The thing is I have had quite a lot of negative comments on other forums but I am very confident in my product, it is unique to Spain I know this, and it's very successful in the UK, and after all it is british that mainly visit these tourist spots, although I do have Spanish names as well as other places, all I need is to find the ought area for us, which seems so difficult z
> 
> Thank you for your reply


I don't understand why tourists would buy this kind of product. Perhaps British people living in Spain - you'd need to target areas that have high numbers of English speaking pupils in schools for example...
I think Amazon would be you're biggest competitor.
I'm not saying your idea won't work by the way, just that there are a lot of things to be ironed out still!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

rachal1084 said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree the Chinese shops won't be competition as my product attracts a totally different clientele, my products are personalised children's CD', DVD's, Alarm Cocks, Teddies etc... The thing is I have had quite a lot of negative comments on other forums but I am very confident in my product,* it is unique to Spain I know this, and it's very successful in the UK,* and after all it is british that mainly visit these tourist spots, although I do have Spanish names as well as other places, all I need is to find the ought area for us, which seems so difficult z
> 
> Thank you for your reply


Are you really sure it's unique to Spain? I see you falling into the trap many Brits make, assuming that the Spanish are behind in a field.
Just a quick search brought back this site that has personalise teddy bears (using pictures)
Ositos Personalizados con tus fotos - FotoRegalo.com
Your danger is that customizing items is not something new - this (Spanish) company already sell customised badges, magnets, skins etc online to various countries
Custom Stickers, Badges, Skins and Magnets - Wall Stickers - Camaloon
Don't get me wrong, you may well find a profitable niche, but don't put all your eggs in one basket!


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

webmarcos said:


> Are you really sure it's unique to Spain? I see you falling into the trap many Brits make, assuming that the Spanish are behind in a field.
> Just a quick search brought back this site that has personalise teddy bears (using pictures)
> Ositos Personalizados con tus fotos - FotoRegalo.com
> Your danger is that customizing items is not something new - this (Spanish) company already sell customised badges, magnets, skins etc online to various countries
> ...


No I know it is unique to Spain as my supplier who owns the copyright to the unique product has no dealing what so ever in Spain and thinks that Spain would be a great market as it has proved successful in other European places. I know the Spanish are not behind and even think they are ahead in some things, I have lived inCosta Blanca and The Costa Del Sol.

Regards

Thank you for your reply


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

rachal1084 said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree the Chinese shops won't be competition as my product attracts a totally different clientele, my products are personalised children's CD', DVD's, Alarm Cocks, Teddies etc... The thing is I have had quite a lot of negative comments on other forums but I am very confident in my product, it is unique to Spain I know this, and it's very successful in the UK, and after all it is british that mainly visit these tourist spots, although I do have Spanish names as well as other places, all I need is to find the ought area for us, which seems so difficult z
> 
> Thank you for your reply


Perhaps the south of Gran Canaria, Maspalomas or Playa del Ingles. or the south of Tenerife, Adeje, Playa de las Americas, or Los Cristianos. Try a visit, they heave with British tourists.

Thank goodness I am 75 miles away


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Tenerife expert (Jul 30, 2013)

I can thoroughly recommend Tenerife as a place to bring up children. Not only year round great weather (which gets them outside and away from the computer and TV!!), but there are some excellent nursery and schooling options, state and private, which give you some fantastic options. Although there are lots of tourist gift type shops, there are very few quality gift shops like there are in the UK. As always though, location is important so, if you do consider Tenerife, make sure any shop you set up in has adequate parking nearby. Some cheaper "locales" (shop units) are very limited for parking which can obviously limit your trade. Tenerife has also got year round markets several days per week which are much cheaper to sell from, and benefit from an amazing amount of custom. Perhaps that could work as an alternative to get you started???


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you funnily enough I was just looking at Tenerife, I have been to Playa Las Americas, and Golf Del Sur, but I found Playa Las Americas too commecial although contradicting myself as I want bust, but I have been there twice and it was more youngsters.

Golf Del Sur was the opposite and very quiet spoke to people there who said it closes for for about 4 months a year, so any suggestions of place would be most helpful.

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post


----------



## Tenerife expert (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, glad to help. Playa de las Americas has evolved in a massive way. It does still have the Veronicas strip which is very 18-30s, but the market for that kind of thing is still there, so it still exists for now. There are some extremely upmarket parts of Playa de las Americas now, but I wouldn't necessarily recommend them to you for a small business start up as rental would be astronomical! Golf del Sur is a nice place, but perhaps a bit far out for some people to travel for gifts? If you are thinking seriously of Tenerife, I would definitely recommend you speak to a local gestoria (accountant). They generally speak very good english and will discuss the pros and cons of starting up businesses, becoming self-employed etc and will impart some of their local knowledge. They may be able to recommend certain locations or business concepts that you wouldn't ordinarily think of, as they have day in-day out experience of which businesses are performing well locally. A business plan made with input from an accountant in Tenerife, or wherever you choose, before you commit to anything will give you an advantage over most ex-pats who start up businesses in Spain with absolutely no idea about the costs and legal obligations involved in doing so. Good Luck!!


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Tenerife expert (Jul 30, 2013)

That's ok. Let me know if you need any extra info!


----------

